# Hello.



## shadowFly (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi.

 I have been ghosting around this forum for a while now, thought I might join up.
A friend at University told me about this fascinating forum. I  hope to one day have something published, I think this place may help.

Cheers


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome. This is a good place for help if you're looking for it.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, shadowFly.


----------



## shadowFly (Jul 10, 2007)

I most definitely am looking for help.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

be careful who you ask.

some are willing, others are ego.

some are just fucking scary 

Hello.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

And some are just plain friendly! 

Hey, sweetie!  Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your stay here!! ^_^


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

...*huggle* him.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome th the forums!


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

*huggle* 

^_^


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2007)

Greetings and welcome.

Rob


----------

